# REC - Apricot Ginger Muffins



## SierraCook (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok, I have not made this recipe, but I plan to as soon as the weather is cool enough to use the oven. I thought this muffin would be great as a brunch item. 


*Apricot Ginger Muffins*
From Fiona Haynes,Your Guide to Low Fat Cooking. 

These quick and easy muffins match the sweetness of apricot preserves with a hint of spice from the ginger. You could substitute peach preserves or orange marmalade for the apricot. Or for a completely different taste, try raspberry preserves, and cinnamon instead of ginger. 

2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/4 tsp salt 
1 tsp ground ginger 
1 cup low fat buttermilk 
3 tbsp canola oil 
1 egg 
1/3 cup apricot preserves


Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Coat a nonstick 12-cup muffin pan with cooking spray, or line with paper cups.  In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and ginger. In a separate bowl, combine buttermilk, oil and egg.  Make a well in the flour mixture and add wet ingredients. Stir until just moist.  Scoop about 1 tablespoon of batter into each muffin cup followed by a teaspoon of apricot preserves. Fill cups evenly with remaining batter. Bake for 18-20 minutes until golden, and then cool on a wire rack. Makes 12 muffins. 

Per Serving: Calories 177, Calories from Fat 38, Total Fat 4.2g (sat 0.5g), Cholesterol 19mg, Sodium 176mg, Carbohydrate 31.2g, Fiber 0.7g, Protein 3.5g


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2005)

I absolutely have to try these as soon as possible.  They sound great!!!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

I want to try to them, too. But it will have to cool down some first.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 17, 2005)

Copying and pasting!  Anything with ginger is worth trying!


----------

